# Bolivar (Cuba) Fabulosos, RE Benelux (2009) Cigar Review - Awesome smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wonderfull, medium bodied cigar. The aroma of chocolate begged for my attention. Flavours like pepper, coffee and cacao keep mixing it up during th...

Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Fabulosos, RE Benelux (2009) Cigar Review - Awesome smoke


----------

